# EA to block playing online for pre-owned games



## cybershot (May 11, 2010)

> n a controversial move, Electronic Arts has made the decision to lock out multiplayer modes on used sales of its sports games. Beginning with the release of Tiger Woods PGA Tour 11 on the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3, the publisher will introduce a new Online Pass, a one-time registration code included with each brand new copy of the game. The code allows players to access "online services, features and bonus content."
> 
> Players who purchase the game used can buy an Online Pass for $10 or sign up for a free 7-day trial. The pass will be implemented for NCAA Football 11, NHL 11, Madden NFL 11, NBA 11, FIFA 11, and EA Sports MMA as well. The pass offers different features for each title, however, players will not have access to basic multiplayer features if purchased used.
> 
> ...



http://www.neowin.net/news/electronic-arts-locks-out-multiplayer-modes-on-used-sales


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 11, 2010)

Wow. That's really cuntish.


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 11, 2010)

Console gamers get everything they deserve


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 11, 2010)

> Despite being one the leading companies in used game sales, retailer GameStop is supporting Electronic Arts' new direction.
> 
> "GameStop is excited to partner with such a forward-thinking publisher as Electronic Arts," said Dan DeMatteo, Chief Executive Officer of GameStop Corp. "This relationship allows us to capitalize on our investments to market and sell downloadable content online, as well as through our network of stores worldwide."



Translation: Our mark-up is bigger on new games.


----------



## Ax^ (May 11, 2010)

Sound like a typical Ea move...

ah well thankfully not to fond of yearly Sport update games or need for speed


----------



## Pingu (May 11, 2010)

i am guesing tehre will be an "unlock" available for afee at some point


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 11, 2010)

bhamgeezer said:


> Console gamers get everything they deserve



Like not having to upgrade hardware every 10 minutes, endless patching, way forward release dates, the ability to not have to play upstairs in your bedroom on a 19" monitor... yeah, I guess so.


----------



## bmd (May 11, 2010)

It was just a matter of time really. I still don't see how they can justify this and the whole thing about allowing them to get on with enhancing online services is bollocks really. It's just a way to get a dollar off the back of second hand sales.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 11, 2010)

all of this is completely logical from the industry's notion of intellectual property. The second hand game thing has long been a weird throwback. You can't resell games, as you don't own the intellectual property contained therein. It's piracy essentially.

(hence why the idea of piracy/intellectual property as theft thing is utter bullshit in the real world)


----------



## bi0boy (May 11, 2010)

This is why I'm not convinced by e-book readers like Kindle.


----------



## kabbes (May 11, 2010)

I think it's a mistake for the overall games market.

When somebody sells their second-hand game, what do you think they do with the money?  I'll be pounds to peanuts that mostly they reinvest it in a new game.

Second-hand markets keep the primary market thriving.  It increases velocity of money flow, which generates sales.  People are more willing to take a chance on buying a game, knowing that they can sell it if they don't like it.  And, as already mentioned, when they sell a game, they tend to buy another.  If they couldn't sell, that purchase would often be lost.

Why do you think that car manufacturers encourage the second-hand car market?  Because they know that it is in their interest!


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 11, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> all of this is completely logical from the industry's notion of intellectual property. The second hand game thing has long been a weird throwback. You can't resell games, as you don't own the intellectual property contained therein. It's piracy essentially.
> 
> (hence why the idea of piracy/intellectual property as theft thing is utter bullshit in the real world)



Perhaps on that basis, EA should prosecute HMV and all those other corps who sell 2nd hand games, then?

No, much easier to try and milk a few extra quid from the consumer...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2010)

It's completely understandable why they're doing this. But it's fucking twattish too.

They recently bought BioWare (of such awesomeness as Mass Effect, Dragon Age, Jade Empire, KotOR etc.). With BW's most recent title, Mass Effect 2, they introduced a 'Cerberus Network Card'. This card was free with all new copies of the game. It enabled you to access various pieces of DLC for free through the network. They have also made it available to buy for people who purchase 2nd hand copies of the game: 1200 MS points. 

Clearly their way of trying to recoup any profit lost via the 2nd hand market or piracy. But let's face it, a huge amount of people that buy 2nd hand or dl illegally wouldn't have bought the game full price if those other options didn't exist anyway.

Quite frankly, as someone who bought the game when it came out and who therefore can get Cerberus Network dlc for free - it's shit.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 11, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Perhaps on that basis, EA should prosecute HMV and all those other corps who sell 2nd hand games, then?
> 
> No, much easier to try and milk a few extra quid from the consumer...



obviously.

Just saying the core belief in IP that's the bullshit behind this.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 11, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> obviously.
> 
> Just saying the core belief in IP that's the bullshit behind this.



Yeah. Sorry, that wasn't intended as a go at you, despite appearances.


----------



## mattie (May 11, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I think it's a mistake for the overall games market.
> 
> When somebody sells their second-hand game, what do you think they do with the money?  I'll be pounds to peanuts that mostly they reinvest it in a new game.
> 
> ...



My mate works for Porsche Consulting - yes, he is a spiv - and he gets a rental Porsche for buttons, which for economic reasons I don't fully understand helps support their second-hand market and thus helps them ship more new cars.  I think because they'll sell on his rental after a few years which keeps the used market bouyant.

As an aside, isn't this really just the first throw in making on-line gaming a totally seperate product?


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 11, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Like not having to upgrade hardware every 10 minutes, endless patching, way forward release dates, the ability to not have to play upstairs in your bedroom on a 19" monitor... yeah, I guess so.



Thats why I got a simple wire that allows me to connect my pc to the flatscreen  and Xbox controller to use when I feel like it. Also who assumes I'm so la de da as to have a downstairs  I also get the option to configure things the way I want, not to mention no cd cracks, cheaper and better games, dedicated servers, really low latency, don't have to pay anything over the cost of internets to play also I don't have to put up with the gimps that play live. Patches come when something is broken, if consoles arn't getting patched then the game they are playing is broken too.

Most of the alledged "benefits" are artificially created by the companies that sell the consoles. If someone tried to sell you a dvd player that only played its own brand of dvds you would tell them to get on their bike  Large amounts of money changing hands to ensure an exclusive or early release date on a console. Combined with careful marketing that tries to make console gamer into one of the "cool" nerds and pc gamers look obsolete, makes for a lot of money for sony and microsoft.


----------



## kabbes (May 11, 2010)

I have a PC that can play games as well as an XBox 360 and a Wii.  The Wii gets an outing when other people are around.  The 360 is the only thing I actually use to play single-player games though, with the exception of Orange Box games (bought before I got the 360).

I just can't be bothered with the hassle of playing games on the PC, sadly.


----------



## cybershot (May 11, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> It was just a matter of time really. I still don't see how they can justify this and the whole thing about allowing them to get on with enhancing online services is bollocks really. It's just a way to get a dollar off the back of second hand sales.



Can't blame them, most video game studios are suffering at the moment, no matter how much we like to play for free, the quality will just go downhill and get less and less A+ titles every year.

They make zilch from the pre owned market, and can see all developers going down this route in the near future. 

My Xbox has LT firmware on the drive, and my Wii is softmodded. Wii I hardly touch anymore even thou I have 70+ games for it, and if I want to play a game on Xbox Live (I play all my pirated games with an offline profile so they don't ever see Live anyway) I usually buy a pre-owned version from ebay for less than a tenner when the game gets a few months old, however I would happily pay £15-20 for a brand new copy of an older game, if all of a sudden my £5 bargain is going to cost me another £10 for an online license.

This is certainly a kick in the teeth for the pre-owned market more than the pirate market and will seriously effect the re-sale value of any game.

Hopefully the 'new license' to play online won't be a £10 over here, although I expect it would only be a couple of quid cheaper anyway.


----------



## kabbes (May 11, 2010)

cybershot said:


> They make zilch from the pre owned .


Not true, as I have already explained.

To a certain extent, their whole business is dependent on the pre-owned secondary market, whether they realise this or not.  If the secondary market disappeared overnight, I think they would be absolutely horrified how much their sales would shrink.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 11, 2010)

bhamgeezer said:


> thats why i got a simple wire that allows me to connect my pc to the flatscreen :d and xbox controller to use when i feel like it. Also who assumes i'm so la de da as to have a downstairs  i also get the option to configure things the way i want, not to mention no cd cracks, cheaper and better games, dedicated servers, really low latency, don't have to pay anything over the cost of internets to play also i don't have to put up with the gimps that play live. Patches come when something is broken, if consoles arn't getting patched then the game they are playing is broken too.
> 
> Most of the alledged "benefits" are artificially created by the companies that sell the consoles. If someone tried to sell you a dvd player that only played its own brand of dvds you would tell them to get on their bike :d large amounts of money changing hands to ensure an exclusive or early release date on a console. Combined with careful marketing that tries to make console gamer into one of the "cool" nerds and pc gamers look obsolete, makes for a lot of money for sony and microsoft.



*yawn* 

tl;dr (and you know, wasn't actually interested in a PC gaming nerd's justifications for why he's _better_ anyway, just seeing if I could get a reaction. Oh, look...)


----------



## ajdown (May 11, 2010)

It's things like this that remind me why I vowed never to buy another EA product after the heartless bastards killed off Sims Online.


----------



## bmd (May 11, 2010)

Thing is, retailers who also sell second hand games will need to drop their prices on the ones that are involved in this scheme.

If you look in HMV the difference between second hand and new can be as little as a pound but the profit difference is huge for retailers, or used to be. So what will this mean for games retailing as a whole?


----------



## Citizen66 (May 11, 2010)

Well, the thing is, EA, Tiger Woods and fifa 2010 are good enough to continue playing online without parting with more of our hard earned into your pockets, second hand or new...


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 11, 2010)

ajdown said:


> It's things like this that remind me why I vowed never to buy another EA product after the heartless bastards killed off Sims Online.



I expect they're shaken to their very foundations, tbh.



Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Thing is, retailers who also sell second hand games will need to drop their prices on the ones that are involved in this scheme.
> 
> If you look in HMV the difference between second hand and new can be as little as a pound but the profit difference is huge for retailers, or used to be. So what will this mean for games retailing as a whole?



Indeed - surely they should be preventing this, first, if it's such a problem?


----------



## bmd (May 11, 2010)

I'm wondering how much you'll get for a second hand copy of one of these games. I imagine that HMV or wherever will want to claw back a substantial chunk of that lost revenue from the customers side of the deal rather than theirs. If so then I wonder if people who buy to sell back would think twice about spending money on these games.

Game has deals that entice people to quickly sell back their games but if they have to sell these for less then that's probably not gonna happen.

How much more of the pie do companies like EA want before they make games retailing an unfavourable business?


----------



## Citizen66 (May 11, 2010)

Well the games already cost a fortune with many being £40+ on release. Effectively closing down the second hand market loses them a lot of custom.


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 11, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> *yawn*
> 
> tl;dr (and you know, wasn't actually interested in a PC gaming nerd's justifications for why he's _better_ anyway, just seeing if I could get a reaction. Oh, look...)



Yeah sure, you were my arse. Face it you've learnt to like getting shafted by shelling out for what is effectively an elaborate DRM, you have to tell yourself a little story to justify why you spend your cash on this shit but its cool man. Even the best of us can be taken for a ride


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 11, 2010)

bhamgeezer said:


> Yeah sure, you were my arse. Face it you've learnt to like getting shafted by shelling out for what is effectively an elaborate DRM, you have to tell yourself a little story to justify why you spend your cash on this shit but its cool man. Even the best of us can be taken for a ride



Wow, you really do _care_ about this stuff, huh?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 11, 2010)

They're pretty keen on removing the ability of people to resell items, yeah. Actually all media companies would love to I think, but they have legal trouble due to the First Sale Doctrine in the US. But they can remove access to things which aren't technically sold, such as online content.

Or, at least, they think they can - they could be challenged on the basis that buying the item in the first place means access to a service, so it is part of the purchase. The online service isn't separate from the product. Getting round that would really mean moving to some sort of subscription model I think - for instance, if you buy a second hand copy of WoW, you don't get that person's initial subscription again. But then WoW is purely an online service anyway, the boxed client is just a method of getting the DVDs and an initial subs period.


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 11, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Wow, you really do _care_ about this stuff, huh?



Not particularly, but I don't think you would have started defending your precious console unprovoked if you didn't have a nagging inkling of insecurity about it in the first place


----------



## XR75 (May 11, 2010)

If people were prepared to put up with restrictions on their games with systems like Steam then it's not hard to see why other companies are attempting to do the similar things.



> if you buy a second hand copy of WoW, you don't get that person's initial subscription again



You can buy their account though.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 11, 2010)

XR75 said:


> You can buy their account though.



That would be _naughty_.

(That sort of market is a bit of a separate issue here anyway - it's not tied to a game purchase that could be resold, though it is tied to a subs payment theoretically, I suppose.)


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 11, 2010)

bhamgeezer said:


> Not particularly, but I don't think you would have started defending your precious console unprovoked if you didn't have a nagging inkling of insecurity about it in the first place



Insecurity? Oh, tell us another, Jimmy! 

It's a fucking _games console_, not a marriage, you twat.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 11, 2010)

bhamgeezer said:


> Not particularly, but I don't think you would have started defending your precious console unprovoked if you didn't have a nagging inkling of insecurity about it in the first place



It costs quite a bit more to get a games-grade PC up and running than it does for folk to invest in a console and start playing, posh boy.


----------



## Epona (May 11, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Like not having to upgrade hardware every 10 minutes, endless patching, way forward release dates, the ability to not have to play upstairs in your bedroom on a 19" monitor... yeah, I guess so.



"Upstairs in your bedroom" hahaha - how old are you, 12?


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 11, 2010)

Jesus fuck, it was a stoopid joke response to a stoopid daft comment... Get the fuck over it.

As if anyone really cares.


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 11, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Jesus fuck, it was a stoopid joke response to a stoopid daft comment... Get the fuck over it.
> 
> As if anyone really cares.



Don't get tetchy now


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 11, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Insecurity? Oh, tell us another, Jimmy!
> 
> It's a fucking _games console_, not a marriage, you twat.



Calm down, no need to resort to name calling, evidently I've touched a nerve


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 11, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> It costs quite a bit more to get a games-grade PC up and running than it does for folk to invest in a console and start playing, posh boy.



Lol what the fuck are you talking about  It's true but what does it have to do with anything.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 11, 2010)

I'm struggling a bit to see what any of this has to do with anything tbh.


----------



## Pingu (May 11, 2010)

its allabout posturing and lamer console owners IMO

*runs*


----------



## bmd (May 11, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> They're pretty keen on removing the ability of people to resell items, yeah. Actually all media companies would love to I think, but they have legal trouble due to the First Sale Doctrine in the US. But they can remove access to things which aren't technically sold, such as online content.
> 
> Or, at least, they think they can - they could be challenged on the basis that buying the item in the first place means access to a service, so it is part of the purchase. The online service isn't separate from the product. Getting round that would really mean moving to some sort of subscription model I think - for instance, if you buy a second hand copy of WoW, you don't get that person's initial subscription again. But then WoW is purely an online service anyway, the boxed client is just a method of getting the DVDs and an initial subs period.



I think there must be something to challenge there about buying the online stuff. Take COD for instance, it's bought for the online play. 

I wonder who gets to say their perception is right? The customer or the publisher?


----------



## Silva (May 11, 2010)

Here's a deal: cut off those $10 from the RRP, and then let each one decide if they want your sodding online modes or not with those cards.


----------



## bmd (May 11, 2010)

Silva said:


> Here's a deal: cut off those $10 from the RRP, and then let each one decide if they want your sodding online modes or not with those cards.



Well yes. I wonder how many copies of COD would be bought without the online access voucher.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 11, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Well yes. I wonder how many copies of COD would be bought without the online access voucher.



That's the thing. They're selling games really on the basis that you will have online play when you buy that game - they're not selling an offline game with an optional online mode, there's a direct link between buying the game and getting the online play.

There's no legitimate reason with that model to charge extra on a resale. It's one-in-one-out - the old purchaser, presumably, would not then be playing online. Without a subscription element they can't say there is a problem.

But if there *was* a subscription element they would sell fewer games, because the idea of having to pay for a subscription - even maybe some time in the future - puts people off. They don't want to do that. They just want to stop you reselling or at least make a profit when you do.

I'm fairly certain there'd be a solid basis for a legal challenge there.


----------



## Epona (May 11, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Well yes. I wonder how many copies of COD would be bought without the online access voucher.



But certainly there are gamers like me who never play online, and who don't buy a game anyway unless they feel the single player content is worth the initial purchase price.  But then as a PC-only gamer I don't really get the whole pre-owned thing, new games are usually at least £10 cheaper on release for PC (which is 1/3 cheaper in the case of something I bought not long ago, or if you want to look at it another way that's 50% mark up for console versions).


----------



## Silva (May 11, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Well yes. I wonder how many copies of COD would be bought without the online access voucher.



COD is a game that is sold pretty much for their online component, unlike a sports game - I don't recall that many people asking me if the version of PES/FIFA they were buying was good for online.

Edit: not to say all my costumers _don't_ play online - I know a few of them do, but for most people the focus still is on SP.


----------



## Epona (May 11, 2010)

Silva said:


> not to say all my costumers _don't_ play online



Costumers?  As in Fallout LARP for example?


----------



## Silva (May 12, 2010)

Epona said:


> Costumers?  As in Fallout LARP for example?
> 
> *snip*


----------



## Citizen66 (May 12, 2010)

bhamgeezer said:


> Lol what the fuck are you talking about  It's true but what does it have to do with anything.



Dunno.


----------



## treelover (May 12, 2010)

> If people were prepared to put up with restrictions on their games with systems like Steam then it's not hard to see why other companies are attempting to do the similar things.




Exactly, Steam has been a bit of a trojan horse, really Valve used its 'street cred' to basically shaft its millions of customers.


I would accept something like a used game tax on PC games say 5%


wait till VAT goes up as well!


----------



## Citizen66 (May 13, 2010)

The thing is though, paying an online subscription for a PC game that has perpetually evolving content isn't all that bad.

But with the xbox the games are generally wysiwyg with _perhaps_ some expansion stuff on a minority of titles (which also must be purchased). Yet people are already forking out £40 a year (Yes, I know it can be got cheaper) on their gold accounts and upwards of that if they buy it monthly or quarterly. When you reach the stage that everyone wants to take the piss by squeezing as much as they can out of you it soon becomes an unaffordable pastime for some.


----------



## treelover (May 13, 2010)

Overall PC gaming is very expensive, but I suspect that yes, it is a sort of addiction for many and they will spend what they have to on it.


----------



## bmd (May 13, 2010)

Well it seems that EA have been misunderstood. What they're actually doing is ensuring that "Development teams can afford to stick around and work on the IP for longer".

And also they will be cutting their title output in half in order to focus on quality ...

So there you have it, what seemed a dry cock up the jacksy is in fact the lubed finger of gaming goodness.

EA: Project $10 "a positive experience"


----------



## debaser (May 13, 2010)

treelover said:


> Exactly, Steam has been a bit of a trojan horse, really Valve used its 'street cred' to basically shaft its millions of customers.
> 
> 
> I would accept something like a used game tax on PC games say 5%
> ...



In what way have steam users been shafted? Steam is a fantastic service. This extra money for constant improvements to the older titles is something valve has being doing for PC gamers for years, for free! Physical media's shit anyway. 

The inability to sell the goods second hand is easily made up by the deals and specials. Plus as its on PC any other restrictions, not that I can think of any, are easily got round after a quick Google or two.

Portal is free at the moment. Portal. They can do no wrong valve, I've even forgiven them for L4D2 which was pretty fucking good in the end. 




			
				treelover said:
			
		

> Overall PC gaming is very expensive, but I suspect that yes, it is a sort of addiction for many and they will spend what they have to on it.



PC gaming is cheaper! Though the PCs may be more expensive we don't have to own both for a start!

Only the real nerds spend as much on "constant upgrades" as any console gamer would in getting their next gen box or accessories for it. The games are significantly cheaper, they start cheaper and with things like steam specials games become available at next to nothing much quicker. 

If your talking about MMO players I can assure you that if properly addicted they won't be playing anything but their chosen game and for £12-15 a month. One new console title is going to be double probably more. 

We can use your poxy controllers, we can play them off TVs in our bedrooms (where we still 12) and no we don't get any exclusives we don't give a shit about anyway. The only thing consoles have going for them is the idiot factor, I am so very, very close to lamping the next tit who says "but they just work". 

lastly of course, x-box live? lol. Paying to be able to play games (that aren't mmo's) online? pfft enjoy your $10 you dirty console gaming peasants. 

err.. rant over. Sorry.


----------



## cybertect (May 13, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There's no legitimate reason with that model to charge extra on a resale. It's one-in-one-out - the old purchaser, presumably, would not then be playing online. Without a subscription element they can't say there is a problem.



Up to a point. There's certainly not zero marginal cost to the publisher with a second hand sale where additional online services are concerned.

Presumably most people sell on their copy of a game because they've lost interest in it and are no longer playing it.

New user of second hand copy = another burst of user time of the online service (bandwidth, servers, etc) and potentially another round of technical support.

It would be perhaps reasonable for them to charge a small fee to cover the extra costs. Denying purchasers of second hand games access entirely does smell of an attempt to kill the market.


----------



## XR75 (May 16, 2010)

debaser said:


> In what way have steam users been shafted? Steam is a fantastic service. This extra money for constant improvements to the older titles is something valve has being doing for PC gamers for years, for free! Physical media's shit anyway.



The problem is the way Steam controls your games e.g internet needed periodicly to install and play games,mandatory updates etc.





			
				cybertect said:
			
		

> New user of second hand copy = another burst of user time of the online service (bandwidth, servers, etc) and potentially another round of technical support.



Considering a lot of games use p2p or the player rented servers I don't see how that's a problem for them unless they're forcing the players to use the companies own servers.


----------



## cybershot (May 21, 2010)

THQ & Ubisoft join in.

http://www.neowin.net/news/more-publishers-to-begin-charging-used-game-buyers-to-play-online


----------



## stupid kid (May 21, 2010)

How exactly does online golf differ from offline golf? If you want to play, just both play offline then compare scorecards.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 22, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Up to a point. There's certainly not zero marginal cost to the publisher with a second hand sale where additional online services are concerned.
> 
> Presumably most people sell on their copy of a game because they've lost interest in it and are no longer playing it.
> 
> ...



Well - if the original purchaser *was* still interested (and lots of people do continue for ages playing online) it would be exactly the same cost to them as if they resold it.

I'll agree that resales would tend to increase the ratio of time online vs number of sales. But the logical solution to that, if increased time online is causing trouble, is to charge for time online; a really keen first-time user causes just as much trouble as several second-hand ones. (Probably with a fat amount of credit coming with the game purchase. O2 don't give me free 3G for my PAYG iPhone indefinitely, but they do give me a year for free before I start having to pay.)

This, I think, is more about generally discouraging second hand sales.


----------



## bmd (May 23, 2010)

This will also mean that pirated copies will be invalid online. Interesting. I wonder whether people will pay who've pirated their copy. I imagine that if a friend fancied a game and it was a tenner to get the code then I'd pay.


----------



## cybershot (May 23, 2010)

I don't play pirated games online, well not on the xbox anyway, I tend to buy a pre-owned version of the game I want if I want to play it online. So I guess I am exactly the target audience they want from this. I'm happy to pay for the code, but I also expect to pay less for the pre-owned version!!


----------



## Citizen66 (May 23, 2010)

i too buy pre-owned if available. i sometimes rock up to the game store with 3 games in mind that i want to buy. i may only save a fiver on each purchase which isn't a massive amount but it's still a fifteen pound saving on the entire bill.


----------



## treelover (May 25, 2010)

'Want more evidence of the patent degradation of modern society? Well, here's Sony with its latest idea for selling games. The feature-eroding demo concept gives the user the full game to start off with, but then grows increasingly more limited the more you play it. In racing games, that means the number of tracks you can race on gradually dwindles, whereas in classically themed smack-em-ups like God of War your sword, erm... well, it also dwindles. '

http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/05/sony-patents-degradable-video-game-demos-illustrates-the-idea/

Now Sony want to introduce 'feature erosion' into game demos, so for example, after a while that mighty sword in your game will become a little pointy thing!


----------

